# Electronic taxes on non toll motorways in Portugal?



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone know about the new electronic payment system on the non pay motorways in Portugal. These are marked as taxes to be paid and recognise your number plate. Apparently you have 5 days to pay??? We are touring and out for another 3 months and do not know if we are liable to pay or will we have a bill on our return.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I put this thread up a couple of weeks ago Telbet. It might answer your question:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...c-toll-system-and-toll-roads-in-portugal.html

G


----------

